
Changing the gig economy to be skill and knowledge based - TheAntiEgo
http://gignoble.com/interview-with-john-thomas-connor-co-founder-of-helpwith
======
TheAntiEgo
This is the first part of the interview, there will be a second part posted
next week that goes into more details.

I'd love to answer any questions.

